# Need an English speaking Spanish accountant



## yorkshirelad (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi everyone - I hope someone can help me.

Although I lived as an ex pat in Singapore in the 1970's I'm not an expat any more but I've come onto the forum hoping I could get a recommendation of a reasonably priced English speaking Spanish accountant.

Last autumn my mother-in law (82) (whose son was murdered in the troubles in Northern Ireland) was presented with the 2011 Human Rights Award by the "Fundación Víctimas del Terrorismo" for her international work with Victims of Terrorism

In addition to being flown to Barcelona for a brilliant weekend, she received a wonderful painting and 5,000 Euros. This was a fantastic experience for her but the only dampener was she was deducted 1200 Euros in Spanish tax. 

Although we applied and received a certificate of residence for the UK it arrived after the 20 day deadline had past for the third quarter September 30, 2011, so the tax was paid.

We were told initially she could claim the tax back in the UK but we've now discovered this obviously isn't the case. We now have the certificate of residency for the UK and a certificate from the awarding foundation for the tax paid but now need to claim the 1200 euros back. I thought rather than me attempting to do this from the UK an understanding Spanish accountant would be a better bet. 

I would really appreciate any help or suggestions. If someone can recommend a local accountant who can do this at a fixed price that would be ideal.

Many thanks


----------

